# Early, Miller and Seminole counties Ga



## Son

We filled the old thread up, so a new thread is in order. A photo always improves a post. Looking like we're going to have another good deer season. Watch out for the ticks and snakes. Use the wind in your favor, make sure your stands are safe and lets all have a good'un.


----------



## twtabb

Will have timber crews on my land in the next month or so. Good timing on my part. Been waiting on it to dry up so they could get in there without having to make some access to wet areas. 
Hoping when they finish deer will be right back in there for some good hunting around December.

Maybe higher timber prices will make it worth while.


----------



## Son

I haven't kept up with timber prices since i retired from managing such. Know it got pretty low there for a spell.  Our best bucks started showing themselves after Thanksgiving last season. Before that, it was does and small bucks for the most part.


----------



## RABJR

Went up this weekend. Disced, planted, limed and fertilized, and dragged dirt on top. Saw some does and one buck. The buck I jumped while I was crunching around on foot in the woods. I unexpectedly got about 30 yards from him before he jumped and kind of hopped casually away before he stood and walked off. Very strange, he didn't even blow at me and I was very stinky from working all day. He was hard horned with good mass, spread still inside the ears but not a basket. He was already out of velvet but couldn't tell tine length or tine count. Thinking he was 2 or 3, maybe 3. Put out a stand, one trail camera (ran out of time). I didn't get done dragging until 9:45pm. Woke up at 3am to drive back to central FL with just enough time to clean up and go to work. On two plots I planted a 5way mix of: clover, oats, rye, rape, and wheat. On another plot I planted buck forage oats. Had a very strong 30 minute rain Saturday and a good 20 minute rain Sunday afternoon. one of our other guys is going to plant in 2 weeks thinking rain will be better then but I wanted to go ahead and get mine out even if rain is spotty- my areas will be minimal disturbance now throughout hunting season... At least on my part.


----------



## Son

For the last couple weeks, a cut over on our hunting property has been loaded with doves. Right up to Sunday of this past weekend. So, i renewed my HIP, and went up yesterday to hunt doves. They were gone, bet i didn't see ten doves all day. No doves so i checked camera's, baited the hog traps, checked on the tractor and did some scouting. Two fine bucks were in front of one of my cameras when i got there, both in velvet. They ran off a bit, then stopped and watched me leave.  Two things i don't understand. Spring turkey season each year, we have plenty of turkeys until opening day, then they are gone. We have our feeders shut off  to be legal. But on opening weekend we hear folks shooting turkeys off in the distance on both sides of us.
Now, Dove season. This is the second year i've gotten the HIP permit on the license with hopes of shooting doves that were thick on the property. Go up couple days after the season opens, doves gone.
Wondering if baiting is causing those two unexplained happenings? Something smells like a rotten mullet in my opinion. Our cut over is growing up with weeds that's putting off small black seeds, which the doves were keying in on. The natural feed is still there, i see no reason for em leaving. Anyway, while checking the fields, i did see where a large hog has gone down one of the roads. Hope to get him, he's been around for a couple years now, and destroys food plots. Pictures of the hog shows him to be a very large boar. Nocturnal beast.


----------



## Son

Checking the camera's for over two months now, i have seen nothing that will beat my best taken last season. But you know what? I know of several that will show up when the rut begins, that wont be on camera until then. Seeing some good bucks, some over 200 pounds, but none are on my list for this coming season. Depends on how the season is going, i just might cave.


----------



## RABJR

Yeah Son that buck was a beast. I haven't seen any bucks on camera older than 2 so far... Maybe the food plots I put in will lure some over. Like you said- shoot a few does and keep the rest for rut bait. I've got one doe that 5- she's easily identifiable as she's white from all 4 knees down. She always gets bred, I keep her around and so far the other guys haven't had an opportunity I suppose (thank goodness).


----------



## Bear10

This cool weather will definitely make you want to sit in a tree. They say it might warm back up by the end of the week. I have been seeing plenty of deer in the peanut fields, but i saw several fields starting to turn the peanuts over for harvesting. That will help put the deer back into the woods.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear if you go bowhunt good luck to you, I probably won't bow hunt until Oct.3


----------



## Thereelmccoy

Son, 
You look like a movie star under that bright light.
The boys say hello


----------



## Son

Hello Boys, bet y'all miss me and all my stories. 
Well, it's hunting season and guess who shows up? Timber crews that's who. I ask em, do y'all work during the summer?  the dust from those logging trucks going in and out got to my sinus's yesterday. I don't understand how those logging crews take it. Think about it, they're cutting trees with poison oak and ivy all over em. Running over poison sumac and other irritable plants. This all gets mixed in the dust the trucks and equipment stirs up. Awakened last night with the sinus's all stopped up, with a bad sinus headache. Isn't it nice they always wait until our hunting season begins before cutting timber? This time, not on us, but they're using our gate and road to get into the land locked land. 29 years on the same property and almost all timber activity has been during hunting seasons. First thing i noticed yesterday was, the activity has hogs running all over the place. Everywhere i went, there were hog tracks. Next think noticed was the dust in the air. Trucks hauling couldn't be seen from behind for the dust. We need rain bad. Every swamp and pond is dry.  Here's one to watch, but not shoot. He loves watermelon.


----------



## Son

Yeah, i know the trail camera time isn't correct, must have changed itself when i changed batteries. But don't worry, i've corrected the problem. Bet some of ya are wondering where the big bucks are? Well, see that thick stuff back there? That's where they are until it gets good and dark.


----------



## Son

When dove season opened, i had hundreds  hanging out on a cutover. Third day when i decided to hunt, they were gone. Think i've found out why they left. Farms are harvesting sunflowers and brown top. Driving by a millet field yesterday and it was covered with doves coming and going.


----------



## Son

Dry as a bone again, timber crew cutting adjacent land, using our roads to get er done. Nothing but dust everyday now. Come on rain.  Nobody bow hunting on us again this season.


----------



## Son

Waiting on all the ads to load up, forgot what i was going to post. 
Later y'all


----------



## Son

I may hunt if it ever rains again. Right now, it's bone dry and dusty caused by logging on adjacent property. Too darn noisy and dusty for me at present. I'm still wondering if they cut timber during the summer because it's always cut during hunting season around us and on us. It's been like that for the 29 years i've been there. This pond is usually about 8 feet deep, it's bone dry now. Farms irrigating dries our surface water up in less than two weeks.


----------



## Bear10

The dust can be a bad thing this tme of year, especially if you have allergies. I was wanting to wash my camper, but there isn't any reason to do it until the timber crews finish or it will be dirty again the next day. There is a chance of rain today, hopefully we all get some of it.


----------



## Son

Pressure washed my camper to get the green off, can't beat the dust with that dirt road there. Pressure washed our cooking porch too, always do that to get rid of the dust and spiders that have settled over the summer. Took out a few wasp too, both kinds. I like a clean place to cook and eat. Looked at radar, there's rain, but not where we need it.


----------



## Bear10

We had a light shower come through this morning here in Tally, it was barely enough to wet the ground at my house. We definitely need some rain around N FL & S GA.


----------



## florida boy

Bear10 said:


> The dust can be a bad thing this tme of year, especially if you have allergies. I was wanting to wash my camper, but there isn't any reason to do it until the timber crews finish or it will be dirty again the next day. There is a chance of rain today, hopefully we all get some of it.



I hate to admit this but.......FYI dont use " Purple power " to clean the outside of your camper.....I used some diluted down the other day to remove the mold off my aluminum camper and it removed the paint.....stupid mistake but atleast it isnt my house that i messed up on.....


----------



## Son

I only used water on the camper. Just to get the green off the shady side. We're experiencing light showers in SW Ga this morning. It's hit and miss, hope it hits the woods better than it is doing here at Lake Seminole.


----------



## ouchunter

*Bush Hogging and discing needed*

Anybody know someone that does bush hogging and discing for food plots in Blakely/Arlington area?


----------



## florida boy

message Dblnranch . If I am correct he knew of someone up in that area that charged by the hour


----------



## ouchunter

Thanks


----------



## talisman

ouchunter said:


> Thanks



I sent you a PM


----------



## Son

Good rain at Lake Seminole yesterday, not so much in the Mayhaw Lucille area. Just a sprinkle up there was the report i got from a phone call.  Looking at next week with hopes of rain.


----------



## Son

Our cut overs are growing up with brush, weeds and the pines are doing good as well. Snakes have moved in, so we have to be careful. With it bedded as it is, a snake on top of a bed could easily hit ya above the boots. But it is what it is, and deer are beginning to use the area trails again. It should be a good season. I'll be looking for a couple bucks as good or better than last years. Which means, i'll probably be passing up a bunch before the season is out.


----------



## Bear10

It's amazing what weeds can grow in. they can grow in cracks in rocks & concrete. Their roots can bust concrete, etc... They grow in drought when nohing else can. Sometimes that's a good thing as it may be the only thing wildlife has to eat in certain parts of the country. The weeds do provide habitat for a lot of critters too.


----------



## Son

Rain stopped peanut harvesting, but we really need the moisture. Raining again today, off and on. Akerns are falling from some trees, not all. With the woods wet, hogs will be spreading out again, they had gone to the creek swamps.


----------



## Son

We had a good rain up in our woods. Stopped loggers in the adjacent property. In fact, their equipment is now surrounded by water in what was a dry sawgrass flat. Raining at Lake Seminole this evening, and from the looks of radar, it's also raining again in our hunting woods. Good for hunting, not so for logging or picking peanuts.

found this little Kirk point washed out


----------



## Son

Deer haven't been cooperating, so i've been trapping the hogs. Skin't two Saturday. Just the right size.


----------



## Son

Last season, and this season. No bowhunter, no black powder hunters in our club. It's been a dead club so far this season. Last season about half our members never came hunting, maybe once for a day or two, but that was it. So, with nobody to hunt with, i've taken up photography. We have plenty wild flowers in fall colors right now. Looking good. Wish it would rain, we need our ground water back up to snuff. The last rains disappeared in a day or two, back to dust now again.


----------



## RABJR

I haven't been able to go to the woods in a month. Looks like some cooler temps this weekend, and no rain but the wind will be goin'. I'm off this weekend I might make a run up to either Brooks or Early.


----------



## Son

Best i can do on a Southwest Ga report is, it's dry as a bone, dusty and they're digging peanuts. It's allergy season, and the sneeze is in fashion. Mature bucks for the most part (according to two camera's) have gone nocturnal until the rut begins. But then, there's always that oddball that will walk around in daylight. Does, yearlings and fawns coming out of spots abound in front of the camera's. Coon season is open, now's the time to get em back for eating all the corn in my hog traps. Coon meat, the other pork.  Couple more days and the big booms begin. During muzzleloader week, i went bow hunting three times and only heard one muzzy go off in the distance. It's sure been a dead season so far, nobody except me hunted on our land. Remembering not too many years ago, we had bow hunters, black powder hunters and the camp almost always had somebody there.  Guess they're all to busy in another exciting place, staring at their phones.


----------



## RABJR

Son- I don't know if we'll meet up during the season but during the off season I'd love to meet you and enjoy your camaraderie whether it be at a nearby restaurant or a fire. Some of our guys are going to our place in early this weekend but I'm going to Brooks to put a doe down (so long as she doesn't have fawns with her) before the rut.


----------



## Son

I'm usually at home or in the woods. Spent some time this morning, sitting and moving a stand. Nothing but these little bucks showing up.


----------



## Bear10

Son,
You need to let that buck grow some brow tines before you shoot him or you can run him my way and I will be glad to make the decision for you.


----------



## Son

I have photos of him last year, and he still looks the same. Take him out.


----------



## RABJR

While I wasn't in Early this weekend, some of our club members were. A doe was harvested and some people saw some does, but no one saw any bucks. One member saw a 5 foot alligator scurry by so we will have to be cautious of it. Wind probably played a decent factor in limited deer movement but someone said this was the worst weekend to hunt in October- something to do with the lunar\solar guide. How does that work, and what makes it bad?


----------



## Son

Yes, the wind got bad Sunday. Picking peanuts in our area, wind bringing the dust to our camp and hunting woods. Dust mixed with pesticides, fertilizers etc. I had to quit and come home, the dust was ruining my eyes and sinus'. Opening day was ok though, six showed up to hunt. One buck a 12 point, and two does were taken. I continued to bowhunt, saw bunch of does, but no shots were taken. Even today, i'm  still having to visine my eyes. Be glad when it rains. Mud is better than dust in my opinion.


----------



## twtabb

You getting any smoke from peanut fire
Went Saturday morning saw six no horns. Miller county


----------



## Son

I'm about ten miles north of the peanut smoke. It's the dust from picking peanuts just north of us that ran me home. It's taken two days and nights to get my eyes back to normal. Don't know how those working in those fields deal with it. Maybe they don't have allergies. I saw five does Sat morning, nothing after that. Came home Sunday evening. Hope the dust had settled by the time i decide to go back. Need a rain bad, it's so dry the pines are beginning to die on the tips of the limbs.


----------



## Son

Seeing deer, does and young bucks. Glimpse of a couple good bucks in thick stuff, no shot. But i'm tough on hogs, got this 100 pound gilt couple days ago.  Mostly focusing on fresh hog sign, until the bucks bust up, they're still in groups here. I like those old bucks after they get those necks all swelled up. It's coming, have patience.


----------



## Bear10

Son,
I'm not as picky as you, I will take an old buck before his neck is swollen. Have the hogs done any damage to the food plots?


----------



## Son

Yep, hogs have damaged two plots. We didn't get enough rain to make a mud puddle. In fact, the dirt isn't even wet under the oaks. Believe i could have hunted in that, but didn't. If the coons would quit tripping the traps, we could get more of those hogs. Coons hitting the two feeders too. Bet the coons are fatter than anything we have in those woods.


----------



## Son

Had five nice bucks come in Saturday evening. Two were nice, looked to be three year olds with wide racks. They sparred, rubbed trees and mostly just milled around for about 30 minutes before all five walked single file right under the stand. Two of em were tempting, but trail camera's have shown we have many that are larger, so i'm waiting on two of those. While i'm waiting, i'll take hogs and coyotes out of the equation. It was a great hunt, and i didn't have to clean anything. That's a plus when it's dark and as warm as it's been lately.

Finally, we've received some much needed rain. Hope to get enough to put water in the swamps and ponds, they're dry as a bone now.


----------



## RABJR

Did the bucks come out to a food plot? When they walked single file was it youngest to oldest, oldest to youngest, all mixed up?


----------



## Bear10

It looks like we received a lot of rain last night. Hopefully someone will give us a report from the area. The ponds and rivers should be full. There was a lot of standing water up that way last weekend.


----------



## RABJR

I hunted Early this weekend with a  friend I graduated High School with. He took his first deer that turned out to be a 6pt. After about an hour of looking for it we were going to look for blood another 10 minutes or so (we had fanned out pretty good) I finally stumbled across some blood and we recovered the buck. The blood was maybe 50 yards from the shot and the buck maybe 100 yards from the shot. Scrapes are starting to open up in Early county. I saw 2 different bucks with does but not chasing them. I saw bucks with out does and does without bucks. The processor in Leary is full and not taking any more deer. Very unusual??? Hopefully hunting has been good and folks are not dropping everything that walks... Sunday morning I just took a chair and sat on a camp road using it as a shooting lane as no one was hunting anywhere near me. My friend saw 3 bucks and 1 doe, and I had a doe come out about 100 yards away. I steadied my rifle on her in case a buck was with her and after about 60 second of looking through my scope and switching to my naked eye back and forth I heard a deer blow one time behind me. I thought, what in the world and turned to see a big bodied, rack outside the ears, maybe 10 or 11 pt buck staring me down at 25 FEET!!!! In about half a second he turned and leaped away... He gave me the shakes. Part of me is disappointed I couldn't harvest him, but the other part is thrilled I picked such a good place (without being in a stand or having any trail cams in the area) and still getting on a big buck. I am going back this weekend and he will be on my mind but I don't know if he will still be cruising through there. He only blew once and kind of leaped away versus multiple blows and getting out of dodge. I'm certain that even the closeness of the distance he didn't smell me and only busted me moving trying to stay on top of the doe. I would post a pic of my friends buck but I don't know how and if I did, I'm afraid it'll be sideways like other people have happen to them. Lots of standing water on the low areas of our property already this year and DO NOT forget your therma cell. The skeets are as big as terradactyls and will haul you off.


----------



## RABJR

Early County update: Went up and hunted Friday the 04 thru Tuesday the 08. Had my cousin from AL come join me. He was able to harvest two 8 points, one was 3.5 and weighed in at 185. The other he is going to mount as it is his best buck to date weighed 170lbs. and we won't pull the jaw bone until the taxidermist is ready. He also shot a doe with an eye that was oozing and crusted shut. I took a doe that weighed in at 124lbs. My doe was the largest out of a group of four (no bucks pursuing). We saw several 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks. I was hunting on the ground one morning and had a 2.5 year old 8pt get about 25 feet from me. I could smell his tarsals immediately. He snuck up behind me and blew, ran 10 ft. and eventually blew 4-5 times while running away- He was getting the pass anyway. Our property is really wet in low spots. Had to tread through 14" of water in some spots on our roads to get to stands. I don't think the rut is full blown yet but the processor says it is happening now.


----------



## southwestslayer

Rabjr what part of early county are you hunting?


----------



## RABJR

North side, Near Calhoun county.


----------



## southwestslayer

We must be fairly close to you we outside of edison.


----------



## bwagon83

Hope SON is ok, haven't heard from him in a while.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Son*

I sent him a private message, maybe he has not been paying any attention to the forum?


----------



## RABJR

Unlike him to not pay attention. I'm thinking (wishfully) he is just laid up with another kidney stone or such.

southwestslayer- I bet we are within 20minutes of each other.


----------



## Bear10

Son is at the camp. He doesn't look at GON very much when he is up there. They have been seeing deer this morning.


----------



## Bear10

southwestslayer said:


> We must be fairly close to you we outside of edison.



SWSlayer,
I joined a second club close to Edison this year. There seems to be good deer in the area. How has the hunting been for y'all this year?


----------



## southwestslayer

Bear 10 it's been pretty good so far this year especially when the weather is good.


----------



## RABJR

Is anyone still seeing any signs of pre rut?


----------



## Bear10

We are seeing more rut sign than pre-rut sign. It is suppose to be cold this weekend and the movement times are suppose to be good. There are several people hunting this week so hopefully we will have some reports soon.


----------



## RABJR

I'm off thurs\fri. Debating which county to hunt.


----------



## RABJR

Yall got this thread lookin' like a dried up scrape. What's goin' on out there? Anyone hunting the last week of the season?


----------



## Mlangston8

*Rutting in Grady and Miller County*

I'm headed to the woods now in Miller County. Got 2 monsters on camera from Dec. 27-Jan 3 so I'm hoping they are still around. Definitely in rut right now for sure. Had three people kill bucks and starting to get daytime pics. Dead buck was shot in Grady County. Tried to upload pics but it's messing up, I'll try to get em up mid morning


----------



## Mlangston8

Pics, trouble uploading


----------



## Mlangston8

Try again


----------



## Bear10

Good looking buck on camera, hopefully you will be posting pictures of you holding the rack soon. They are calling for rain on Saturday.


----------



## Mlangston8

Drop tine buck


----------



## RABJR

Nice. I only took a doe out of Early this year. I put a highschool friend on his first deer this year- a 6pt buck- 2.5 years old. Saw a good one but he saw me first as I was in a chair on the ground watching a doe through my scope at 100 yards, he blew at me from about 20 feet away. Crazy. Maybe I'll find the needle in the haystack and find his sheds.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Season end for 15/16*

Weather sure would have been nice if we would have had  the upcoming three day long weekend, would have been great for the grandkids and other children that are in school.


----------



## RABJR

Why did the season end on the 10th anyway? Isn't it normally the 15th regardless of what day it lands on?


----------



## OBshooter101

It was voted by georgia hunters to end on the 10th terrible end date for swga


----------



## Son

Yes, i've been in hiding, still not fast but i'm wide open. Was in the puny list all season. Kidney stones, sciatic nerve problems, and lastly, a shoulder problem that wouldn't let me raise the right arm, I'm right handed so that is bad, and still is. Have had two shots in the shoulder and it hasn't helped. Climbing treestands with one arm is a chore to say the least. Happy to report, i did get my personal limit of two bucks and two does. With a few hogs to throw into the mix. Presently working up my own venison and pork. First buck was an old dude with an inside spread of 17 inches, second buck has some dagger G2's, That's about it, he was 3.5 years of age. Held out as long as i could hoping to capture one of the large bucks we had on camera. Missed two opportunities due to texting on one. And was focused on a buck to my left and let a big ten slip by on my right. Could have shot him in the rump, but i passed. Could have shot another good buck in the rump, passed again. Fellow club member got him the next day. As usual, i used no bait around my secret stands, didn't worry about camo much with that pumpkin vest on. It was a hot dry beginning, with season winding up flooded with mud on everything. Mosquito's were bad all season. Our land owners allowed loggers to use our road to clearcut a landlocked land adjoining us. So, for about a mile or so, we wound up with mudholes and all the trash truckers through out their windows when they finished eating and drinking. It's still there, i'm not their garbage man. It was a logger out of Blakely Ga. First half of the season, we had the noise and logging trucks coming and going. Wonder what those guys do during summer months, because everytime there's been timber activity on our lease, it's been in hunting season. For 29 years now.


----------



## Son

Couple mature bucks sidling one another in daylight. A rare sight on our property this year, but i was tired of wading and went to another  stand this morning. If you look hard, can see the second buck on the other side of the one that is visible at first glance.

Wet doesn't describe our woods this season, Flooded does. It was wading everywhere except on the road blinds. I saw deer and hogs that appeared to be swimming when they hit holes.  Excellent for the ducks and woodcocks.
We manage wisely to assure we have something to hunt in the future.


----------



## Son

It was hot when we put in our food plots for the third time. The first two attempts dried up, no rain. Did manage to get 15 good plots up and growing for the season, and they still look good. Soil prepared, planted with several good crops including turnips and mustard. Shucks, i've been eating out of them too.


----------



## stealthman52

I might add, the belly shows you been hitting the greens and taters, lol


----------



## Son

I might add, That belly is what holds me together. A product of 74 years and having a good cook. Why should i worry about my figure, i ain't chasing no more.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Son said:


> I might add, That belly is what holds me together. A product of 74 years and having a good cook. Why should i worry about my figure, i ain't chasing no more.


----------



## stealthman52

I also might add, I am right there with you Mr. Son, lol


----------



## Son

Checked the hog traps this afternoon. Smart animals, after seeing one of their sows caught couple weeks back. They wont enter the trap. Eat all the corn outside the trap, look in the gate, but don't enter. Eventually that pile inside will get to one or more. Or the coons will eat it. Woods are still flooded with more rain coming. Pulled some turnips and mustard and came home.


----------



## Bear10

Son,
Have you ever tried using some of the products that come in a bottle for attracting hogs? I have never used them personally. You might want to ask the question on the hog hunting forum. Sometimes changing your bait will work.


----------



## Son

Soured my corn and mixed in some cheap cane type syrup. Worked pretty darn good. We got so much pork now, i've let the traps sit idle for a spell.


----------



## Son

As many of you know, i usually kill my three gobbler limit each year. And with a personal rule of only shooting one per day to make the season last longer. But not this year, even though i had bought a new decoy, new calls and other equipment. I know it's probably a one man stand, but i'm sick and tired of government adding more regulations every time they think of another controlling process. I know, somebody, or persons think they had a great idea when they came up with reporting kills, receiving a number to put on the license. But, it will not work for anything constructive. There will never be an accurate reporting with such a system. It's just more for us to do, and more control. If DNR is trying to stop overkills, then go to a three tag system. Tag the bird with date and county. Same goes for deer this coming season. Tag system, tag the kill with date and county. So, what have i done with my turkey hunting equipment. Ol thirty dollar 12 gauge sits for home protection. Decoy, went in the flowerbed. Neighbors think it's neat. Calls? I have em displayed, ten of em make a neat display for friends to check out when they come over. Popup blinds? Well a wind got the blind i put up first of the season, ripped it to threads. The others will be used in deer  season. If i go deer hunting. I'll fish and put in deer plots instead of turkey hunting. Plots will be easier this year, wont be planting for turkeys anymore. At 74 years of age, i can remember when we had less regulations, when we really had freedom in this nation. Younger folks don't miss that, because control and regulations is all they've ever known.


----------



## Son

Didn't have to get up at 4:30 in the morning, drive 38 miles, walk half a mile to get in a damp dark blind that could have a snake in it to catch these fish. Didn't hear any gobbles on the lake, but in high winds, whitecaps in Seminole, managed to get enough for a mess for two. Water's been stained, winds have been bad, but i'm still fishing when i have an urge to go. Noticed folks fishing several shellcracker beds, but i have a personal rule of not joining in on people already on em.


----------



## Son

It's been a wet spring, too wet to plow so to speak. This week, finally had three food plots dry enough to harrow. Several more are looking like they could be broke, but rains coming again. Found where coyote had broke up a turkeys nest. Coyote tracks all around the nest. Fresh hog sign showing up again, with small pigs. I've caught or shot 27 since last September. As timber lands in the region continue to be clearcut, hogs keep showing up. So, we've put in good hog control effort, two traps with a third one being made. It's terrible what they do to a food plot after it's planted. They don't miss a seed even if the seed is treated. Hog hunting, that's what we're doing because everybody quit turkey hunting.


----------



## Bear10

Son,
I like watching all wildlife as much as I enjoy harvesting animals. I know those hogs can tear up the woods and some wild hogs are very tasty if they have been feeding in the agriculture fields. It's hard to keep the hog population under control.


----------



## RABJR

Shot a mess of hogs at our other camp. Some of our guys tried o go up for a controlled burn at the beginning of April but were denied because of the winds and humidity. A lot of the Early county prop was wet still as well. I have not been up since deer season ended.


----------



## Son

Here lately, the hogs have been coming and going. Presently there's a big sow with small pigs in one block. I'll keep the traps going, that gets one or two now and then. Lots of rooting along the edges of mayhaw slough couple days ago. Was checking the mayhaws when i saw where the hogs had been. When the farms begin irrigating, our woods will dry up. The hogs will move on then, they need plenty water. Seeing some large hog tracks.


----------



## Son

As i said at the beginning of this turkey season. My club quit turkey hunting. We're mostly older folks who are tired of being regulated to the hilt. So, we started fishing earlier this year than normal. Specks, bluegills, and big catfish are taking the bait in Lake Seminole, SW Ga. Go prepared, take worms, minnows and crickets to make sure you have the right bait for whatever fish you find biting. Biggest cat so far weighed 8 pounds, but hung into some much larger. Already broke two bream buster poles on big cats. Beats getting up at 4:30 in the morning to go after turkeys. Saving bunch of gas, because i can fish right here at the house.


----------



## Son

've been an avid turkey hunter for many years. Ga DNR added more regulations and rules this year, so i QUIT turkey hunting. Like everything else government wants the people to jump through too many hoops to do anything. It's people control. Nothing against basic regulations. When i see rules being applied that doesn't do anything constructive, i'm against it. Calling in to report the kill, getting a number to apply to the license will not do one single thing to determine turkey numbers. If there's a drop in the turkey population, it's mostly due to loss of habitat. We've lost thousands of acres of wooded lands to cattle pasture and new farms in the last ten years. Poachers, and those who kill more than the limit will not report their kills. The new rules only give the honest legal hunters more to do. That's my rant about that. For anyone who doesn't agree with me. How many letters have you received from DNR? I've been at this a long time, game management, the Commission etc.


----------



## Son

Originally moved to Lee Co. Al in Feb of 82. Wife was killed in a car crash in August of 83 as she was coming home from work. I then moved to Seminole Co. Ga, where i've made my home on Lake Seminole.


----------



## RABJR

Sorry to be informed of your misfortunes. Not sure what prompted that statement. Nice document from the Florida game and Fresh water Fish Commission.


----------



## stealthman52

*Son*

RABJR, he was the best representative we had in Florida for the bow hunters, when he was president.


----------



## RABJR

Stealthman, do yall have a facebook group to follow?


----------



## stealthman52

*Facebook*

No sir no facebook for me, when I do I use an alias


----------



## Bear10

It's getting that time to start seeing some trail cam pics of those bucks growing their antlers...


----------



## RABJR

Anyone got any good pics? I have not been to early co. since deer season ended and do not have any trail cams out (at least that I remember???)


----------

